# Erio Heaven - 04/04/10



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

I recently rescaped my tank, i wanted to give my Ember tetras more space for them to swim around, so i decided to move the stems plants to the back and the front with a collection of Eriocaulon.

*Tank Size:* 50cm (W) X 50cm (L) X 40cm (H)

*Lighting:* 150w HQI MH, 2 X 24w T5's

*co2:* ADA & Aquamedic Hybrid Setup

*Substrate:* ADA soil system using Amazonia II and Powersand S

*Plants:*
L. senegalensis
P. palustris
L. glandulosa
L. brevipes (blood red)
Lindernia sp.'India'
Tonina Belem
Tonina Lotus Leaf
Tonina Fluv.
Ammannia gracilis
Mini Pellia on wood
US Fissidens on wood
P. helferi
Blyxa Japonica (Blood Red)
Erio Australia 'Red'
Erio cinereum
Erio nantoenses
Erio depressum
Marimo Balls (2)

*Inhabitants:*
5 Ottos
Ember Tetra Breeding Colony (20 fish)
12 Darwin Algae Shrimp
100+ Super Red Cherry Shrimps

*Photos:*

Front Side









Left side






















































Cheers
Stephen


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking good mango. Once teh Erios fill in a little bit the bottom will look very sweet. Now you need to add a couple of show stem erios and a carpet of Syngonanthus "Uaupes" and you will have a nice transition between the low growing Erios and the taller stems in the back.


----------



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

G'day Coralite, im not even sure if we have Syngonanthus "Uaupes" in Australia yet. How easy is it to grow compared to other Syngonathus?


----------



## AngelTudorache (Jul 28, 2010)

any updates? some new pictures? i am also interested in taking a group of Ember Tetra.


----------



## juergen05 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hallo forever Mango

Very nice tank very nice plants you have a new Updata

Thanks Juergen


----------



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you, but the tank was shut down ages ago :frusty:


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

thats too bad 

it was rather stunning


----------

